# Want To By a Snake...



## Dark (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi. Recenty I have had a Deep Desire to own a snake. Since My Ferrets didn't work out (had to return them) and almost all my other pets find a way to get under my skin. I thought I would get a snake, The first reason I have come to wanting one is because I never really had one, well... The one Corn snake and the One ring neck snake don't really count because one of them managed to find their way out of their container and neither of them were very exciting, I been Thinking and I decided I want a snake that gets massive or atleast gets relatively big, So far I have seen several snakes I have my eye on, First the classic Ball Python, But I want to have something a little different because everyone I know who owns a snake has one. So I also been looking into a Columbian Red Tailed Boa, but the price of $300 is a bit much for a baby. And all the Arboreal snakes are completely out of the question on price. What is a Good snake that gets to a good size, That won't try to kill me, and isn't extremely expensive..

Oh yea, I also seen a snake that looks extremely cool called the Jungle Carpet Python, What are they like?

Also, I know how to feed snakes, and what they require, I am just wondering what you all think is a good snake to have. 

Thank You..

Eric

*PS. I know Corn Snakes can get to a good size, and they are great for beginners but please spair me. I am not a corn snake fan =P



*Edit* and I just Realized I spelt the Thread Heading wrong ><


----------



## Falyn (Jun 23, 2007)

O.k you had a corn snake and a ring snake escape but you want to get a python or a boa? Might not be the best idea since they are much much stronger and can pop tops that corns wouldn't be able to.Also if a corn or a ring escape theres not much chance they will be able to eat any other pets you have a boa or a python would.Also most snakes not that exciting they don't really do a whole lot. My RTB never really does much lol my snow corn is more active them she is.Now i'm not passing judgment or anything like that but ya really might wanna look into this a bit more before u go out and buy a big snake.


----------



## Dark (Jun 23, 2007)

Sorry, I wasn't clear about my first two snakes, The Ring neck snake escaped, The corn snake on the other hand was given away, Also, I had these snakes in my possession when I was ten, eleven, maybe twelve years old, right now I am turning sixteen, work at a Pet store, and a lot more capable of caring for something now. I also care for Rats at the Pet store I work at, and I have seen them at work, and I am pretty sure after caring for them, I have mastered the art of making a cage Escape proof (using reptile locks).

As for activeness, I don't expect my snake to do a backflip, infact, I am very content with it sitting in a ball all day and all night, all I want, and expect from my snake is that when I occasionally go to handle it, It will weave in between my fingers, and possibly even coil around my arm.

All I want in my snake, is Kindness, and Beauty


----------



## blacktara (Jun 23, 2007)

I'd vote king snake. They are tame and easy to keep.

Feeding wise, once you've given it a week or so to get adjusted to his new digs, feed an appropriate sized live rodent - give it three days to take care of biness - if it doesnt, the rodent earns his pardon and try again in a week or so.

If you leave the feeder in the enclosire too long, it's smell permeates the whole thing and Slither wont be able to home in on it well

If it eats, keep going every 7-10 days during the long daylight season and cut back to between once every two weeks to once a month when the days are short

I have found that the length of the days has as much or more to do with feeding habits than ambient temp

Kings are easy to keep, and hardy. Give him a hide, a largish water pan that you keep filled,  something rough to help him shed, and change out half the substrate every two months and he'll be happy as a clam.I lost mine for three weeks once in my car during a move and when he slithered out he was fine. Just recently he went from mid Feb to mid May totally uninterested in food - I got worried enough that I tried that reformulated reptile feed crap they sell at pet stores, which went over about giving a cat a pill - a week later I tried a mouse one more time and presto he pounced on it and is eating regularly again

In two years, he one time took a nip at my ear while sliding around my neck - mustve resembled a pinkie - beyond that, he actually seems to enjoy being handled.

One thing - they are escape artists. If they do get out, you just wait and they'll eventually show up.

I had a corn snake for a short while - wild caught in Florida. Nippy SOB - and when I moved recently I released him. Just recently caught a 4 ft Texas Ratsnake and had a baby racer given to me - trying them to see if they'll settle in.

By the way, my cat thinks the activity in the snake cage, especially when there's a feeder in there, is the best entertainment value on the planet


----------



## KUJordan (Jun 23, 2007)

Ask for advice on owning a snake when you learn to stop capitalizing random words!  Are you not in high school?  Lord help us if 16 year olds haven't even learned proper use of capitalization...


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jun 23, 2007)

darkpredator said:


> All I want in my snake, is Kindness


You have GOT to be kidding me. I love snakes as much as the next person, but "kindness" is not in their vocabulary. Some of them will tolerate human contact for the body heat. Don't mistake this for liking you personally. They don't.

And yes, The random Capitals Have got to Go.

I think you're in this for all the wrong reasons. "Because I never had one," "the other snakes weren't very exciting," a newbie wanting a massive snake (you do realize anything over six foot CANNOT EVER be interacted with without backup because they can kill you by accident, yes?)...not really good signs. 

Also, sixteen is not really the best time to start getting into long-lived pets, since you're coming up on college. Are your parents really going to want to deal with this animal while you're living in a dorm? You're probably better off waiting until you can live off-campus.


----------



## ZooRex (Jun 23, 2007)

Alright, my experiences: 
When I was younger I had two ball pythons, they were my first snakes and both only lasted a few months. I had researched be for hand, but obviously not enough. Though many lessons had been learned while they were in this realm (never hand feed snakes!). Years afterwards I finally felt it was time to try again, gathered up some money and really did my homework. For my third and this time long-term snake, I chose a Jungle Carpet Python. 

About Carpets:
These are really great snakes, if its what your looking for, and if you have what it takes, there's no reason why this can't be your first "real" pet snake. 
     First things off, Carpets are truly wild animals and will never be corn snake tame. When they are young they can be extremely feisty and nippy. Also something that most keepers don't tell you is that your new baby loves to "musk" you. And by musk you I mean spray you with steaming, rotten, rat juice. Yet after two years of handling and conditioning, my now four foot snake has calmed down some. He no longer musks me and only sometimes gives a warning strike if I make a sudden movement. Yet he still doesn't enjoy being handled, and so I don't often. When he is out, he likes to slip out of my hands and explore.
     The truth is that Carpets make amazing display animals; they are not the kind of snake you would take out and have your friends hold. Yet they fit wondrously in natural vivaria. I have never understood the mentality that thinks that the only way to house a snake is in a shoe box. I currently house my JCP in a 40Breeder with a much needed locking top. I use Cypress mulch as substrate and incorporate a large rock pile, several sticks/logs and a huge photos plant, and full spectrum lighting to create a shard of Australian Scrub Forest in my house. When snake and habitat are added it is really quite the spectacle especially for Carpets for they come in a number of different colors. 
      Iran Jaya Carpets are from new Guinea are smaller(5') and have dark zigzag stripes with a lighter cream colored background. The same can be said for the Coastal Carpets except they are much larger(14') and are from Australia. While Jungle Carpets are also from the land down under, they top out around (5' to 7') and are a bright yellow with black zigzagging stripes. Yet most of the time "yellow" can become amber and "black" becomes gray. Brown may also infuse with the yellow. It is all a matter of how much you want to spend, the prettier the animal the more it will cost ($100-$300).
      If you choose to keep a JCP I wish you all the best and recommend you to check out www.acreptiles.com, while I've never done business with them, they really know carpets! As well as get your hands on "the Art of Keeping Snakes" the best vivaria book out there for creatures with no legs. 
     If you choose a snake other than a JCP, I still wish you the best and recommend you to check out redtailedboas.com for great info on boas and snakekeeper.com for info on ball pythons and to still find "the Art of Keeping Snakes" you'll think twice before you ever but a living creature in a box! ~ Rex


----------



## ZooRex (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow, wrote a lot (I guess I've got a lot to say). While I was writing my thesis, several people posted. All I have to say is this: In my opinion it is better to pick you battles and conserve your energy instead of getting upset over something as inconsequential as over capitalization. 

Also, it is quite easy to find beauty in a snake if they're  housing resembles where they are found in nature. But kindness is something you will never find in a snake, I really hope you understand this. It won't happen. If you can't grasp this than please don't get a snake. ~ Rex


----------



## pancho64 (Jun 23, 2007)

carpets are great snakes. i got my jungle carpet when she was a baby, maybe a foot and a half long at most. now shes pushing 6 feet but is still slender so she doesnt look too big. when i first brought her home she bit anything that moved and what within striking distance for the first month. but i worked with her everyday and now shes pretty calm. she hasnt attempted to bite me in over a year. mind u they have decent sized teeth as some catch birds in the wild. if u get one know that the cheap part is getting the snake....the cage is the expensive part. i keep mine in a 4x2x2 with lots of branches for her to climb and bask on. if ur gona get a snake as a real pet then invest in its enclosure .


----------



## dangerprone69 (Jun 23, 2007)

Go for the Red Tail! I don't have one of my own but I've been helping raise my friend's for the past 2 years. When they got her she was a little over a foot and now she's close to if not over 4 feet. Just keep in mind that an adult will need a fairly sizable enclosure; an adult will be at least 7 feet long, probably more.

I don't know where you're at, but $300 is quite ridiculous for a baby. Depending on the time of year baby Red Tails can be had for as little as $55. Keep an eye out for reptile shows near you, check one out and see what you like. And most importantly do your research before you buy one and know what you're getting in to!!!


----------



## pitbulllady (Jun 23, 2007)

A Common Boa is probably the best way to go if you want a large, impressive snake that is typically very laid-back and docile, and pretty.  The thing with nearly all boids, though, is that they are tropical snakes, and do require an auxilliary heat source day and night to keep them at a minimum of 80 degrees on the COOL end of the enclosure.  Most often, this is in the form of heat lamps and undertank heat pads(those made specifically for reptiles, NOT for humans, and NEVER a Hot Rock). If you live in an area that is subject to power outages in the winter due to ice or snow, this could be a problem.  You might also consider one of the Asiatic Ratsnakes, especially a Taiwan Beauty.  These can be very docile, they can excede 8 feet in length, and are otherwise as easy to care for as Corns.  I've always kept mine at room temperatures, and they do just fine and breed like rabbits if I leave the pair together.  They are attractive snakes, too.  With Carpet Pythons, you will have some individuals that become very tame, while others will remain "bitey" and high-strung.  Generally speaking, they are a more nervous and active snake than Boa Constrictors are, and the Jungles tend to be more so than the Coastals.  My male Diamond x Jungle has not struck at me(YET), but he's very flighty and definately does not want to be handled, so he's pretty much a "look-at" snake.  He is also a representative of what seems to be a fairly large segment of the captive JCP population-one of those highly-irritating large snakes that will only eat live mice...not RATS, but mice.  These are virtually impossible to switch over, and it takes a LOT of mice to make a decent meal for this adult python!  I've heard from several other JCP keepers who have had this same problem with many of their snakes.

pitbulllady


----------



## AviculariaLover (Jun 23, 2007)

Are you going to go to college? And for how many years do you suppose? Because you need to think about that... I didn't quite so much and for the next three years (finished my first year) have to leave my snakes at home with my parents. Luckily my dad loves them, most were his idea, and my mom tolerates them. And if you think you'll just get an apartment in college... most schools require you to stay in the dorms your first year at least, and dorms are so much easier than trying to find off campus housing, ESPECIALLY one that will let you keep a very large snake. My boyfriend is getting huge headaches from trying to find an apartment close to his college that will let him keep snakes. 

I have seven snakes, some of which I've had for years, and it's heartbreaking to leave them home during the school year. If you get a small snake you could hide it, but something big, will need a biiiig cage and will be quite conspicuous, and think about having to move it, will a cage for a 7 foot boa fit in your car? Sure the snake will start out small, but they grow quick. 

You need to be prepared to have this pet for 20+ years of your life. You need to be prepared to get a large, expensive enclosure (or build one yourself) if you want to get a big snake. You need to think about where you're giong to keep it, and how you'll be able to transport it.

If you can leave the snake at home or find a way to take it with you if you go to college, have enough money to create the correct setup for the snake you choose, and feel you will still be interested in it years from now... go ahead. But I know that I didn't completely think through some of my snake purchases a few years ago, and it gets so complicated. But I love my babies, and it makes summer break so much more enjoyable to be with them... but you need to be committed.

As for the snake itself, if you want something big and impressive but handlable, go for the red tail boa. I'm partial to ball pythons myself, they're my favorite snakes of all, and even normals can have really interesting patterns if you search around. I also agree that a king snake would be a great choice, they dont get as fat but they still get long, and have some awesome colorations. Just make sure you do your research.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 23, 2007)

KUJordan said:


> Ask for advice on owning a snake when you learn to stop capitalizing random words!  Are you not in high school?  Lord help us if 16 year olds haven't even learned proper use of capitalization...


Lay back on the critiziation....the person was just asking simple questions. If you can't control yourself not to insult someone...maybe you should go to other forums.

I meAn It's Just too haRd not to insuLt Somone...Isn'T it?


----------



## Potemkin (Jun 24, 2007)

KingRex said:


> About Carpets:
> These are really great snakes, if its what your looking for, and if you have what it takes, there's no reason why this can't be your first "real" pet snake.
> First things off, Carpets are truly wild animals and will never be corn snake tame. When they are young they can be extremely feisty and nippy. Also something that most keepers don't tell you is that your new baby loves to "musk" you. And by musk you I mean spray you with steaming, rotten, rat juice. Yet after two years of handling and conditioning, my now four foot snake has calmed down some. He no longer musks me and only sometimes gives a warning strike if I make a sudden movement. Yet he still doesn't enjoy being handled, and so I don't often. When he is out, he likes to slip out of my hands and explore.
> The truth is that Carpets make amazing display animals; they are not the kind of snake you would take out and have your friends hold. Yet they fit wondrously in natural vivaria. I have never understood the mentality that thinks that the only way to house a snake is in a shoe box. I currently house my JCP in a 40Breeder with a much needed locking top. I use Cypress mulch as substrate and incorporate a large rock pile, several sticks/logs and a huge photos plant, and full spectrum lighting to create a shard of Australian Scrub Forest in my house. When snake and habitat are added it is really quite the spectacle especially for Carpets for they come in a number of different colors.


Hahaha, you got a mean carpet I think! I just got mine and even as a little guy he's not nippy at all. But they are absolutely beautiful snakes, and I agree with you're keeping style- I only have one snake so I intend to give it the prettiest container possible.


----------



## jr47 (Jun 24, 2007)

Boa's are great pets. Redtailed boa's were my favorite when i kept snakes. A few things to keep in mind with large snakes is they can do alot of damage if they bite. i seen one case where a man got struck on the wrist. the snake wrapped and wouldn't let go. he ended up in surgery getting teeth removed and tendons reattached. Things like this dont happen often but do happen. The largest boa i had was around 9 feet. I had her on my shoulders one day, Her tail slipped off my arm and she thought she was falling. Clamped down on my neck to hold on and i thought my head was going to pop.
           Not trying to scare you. Just if your new to snakes, Do your research and keep in mind the bigger snakes are very powerful and can be a hand full.  No matter what, Dont ever trust a snake and think it likes you. You never know what they will do or when they will decide to strike. I kept snakes for 10 years and seldom got bitten. But its important to keep in mind what a ten foot snake can do. Just my oppinion but i think its better to start off with smaller ones till you gain experience.


----------



## jr47 (Jun 24, 2007)

KUJordan said:


> Ask for advice on owning a snake when you learn to stop capitalizing random words!  Are you not in high school?  Lord help us if 16 year olds haven't even learned proper use of capitalization...


              This kind of thing is just pointless.


----------



## Dark (Jun 24, 2007)

Mushroom Spore said:


> You have GOT to be kidding me. I love snakes as much as the next person, but "kindness" is not in their vocabulary. Some of them will tolerate human contact for the body heat. Don't mistake this for liking you personally. They don't.
> 
> And yes, The random Capitals Have got to Go.
> 
> .





KUJordan said:


> Ask for advice on owning a snake when you learn to stop capitalizing random words!  Are you not in high school?  Lord help us if 16 year olds haven't even learned proper use of capitalization...



You Two Are Sooo Helpful, Many Thanks Infact, I Really Should Care Alot More About Random Capitals, Oh and BTW, The Only Reason I said I want Kindness in a snake Is Because If I said I like Watching Mice get Swallowed alive, Twice as Many People would Reply Saying " You Sick PErson"  ....

Some people Make me So Angry  







Soory, about that folks, For those of you who actually recommended snakes, and told me of your experience I thank you. For those of you regard me as a little punk ass Kid who wants a Snake to impress his friends and is getting it with no respect of animals? you gotta be Kidding me! Thank you for a warm welcome into the hobby.



Edit* I know how to spell just fine! I through in as many capitals as possibble just for your amusement.

*Edit*** I also like to spelll Tbhings Wrong For the Hell of it


----------



## Dark (Jun 24, 2007)

I am sorry guys for exploding in my last post, I read the first few replies and Lost it... 


Thank you who responded in my favor, thank you...


----------



## K-TRAIN (Jun 24, 2007)

darkpredator said:


> Hi. Recenty I have had a Deep Desire to own a snake. Since My Ferrets didn't work out (had to return them) and almost all my other pets find a way to get under my skin. I thought I would get a snake, The first reason I have come to wanting one is because I never really had one, well... The one Corn snake and the One ring neck snake don't really count because one of them managed to find their way out of their container and neither of them were very exciting, I been Thinking and I decided I want a snake that gets massive or atleast gets relatively big, So far I have seen several snakes I have my eye on, First the classic Ball Python, But I want to have something a little different because everyone I know who owns a snake has one. So I also been looking into a Columbian Red Tailed Boa, but the price of $300 is a bit much for a baby. And all the Arboreal snakes are completely out of the question on price. What is a Good snake that gets to a good size, That won't try to kill me, and isn't extremely expensive..
> 
> Oh yea, I also seen a snake that looks extremely cool called the Jungle Carpet Python, What are they like?
> 
> ...




where are there $300 red tails? im just wondering. if you decide on getting a red tail, keep in mind that with any snake, "its not if you get bitten its when."
heres a site where red tails cost alot less. 

lllreptiles.com


----------



## jr47 (Jun 25, 2007)

Not saying your stupid so dont take it wrong but you have to be carefull buying them. I had a breeder once that told me he wanted 250 for a red tail cause it had a line through its eyes and that made it a lot higher than normal red tails. If i hadnt known better i probably would of beleived him and thought i was getting some really rare snake. And 300 is pretty high. You can get them alot cheaper.


----------



## Pulk (Jun 25, 2007)

it's lllreptile.com, not lllreptiles.com.



			
				darkpredator said:
			
		

> I know how to spell just fine! I through in as many capitals as possibble just for your amusement.
> 
> I also like to spelll Tbhings Wrong For the Hell of it


Good one! :wall:


----------



## K-TRAIN (Jun 25, 2007)

Pulk said:


> it's lllreptile.com, not lllreptiles.com.
> 
> 
> Good one! :wall:


thanks for the correction. i typed it in and it worked so i assumed that was the site.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jun 25, 2007)

darkpredator said:


> Oh and BTW, The Only Reason I said I want Kindness in a snake Is Because If I said I like Watching Mice get Swallowed alive, Twice as Many People would Reply Saying " You Sick PErson"  ....


This makes no sense.



darkpredator said:


> For those of you regard me as a little punk ass Kid who wants a Snake to impress his friends and is getting it with no respect of animals? you gotta be Kidding me!


The only one responsible for how you come across is yourself.


----------



## Dark (Jun 25, 2007)

This will be my last post for this thread because cleary some people want to keep fighting with me for the hell of it. I have realized now that asking the Boards for help now adays are not as helpful as they use to be, Infact people rather point out other peoples errors and mistakes then actually attempt to help them. 

and for the Snake I will be getting, A Columbian Red Tailed Boa, and I will be Going to a Reptile Show and Try to get a good price, 


You know, I use to look to these forums for guidence and would always do research here before I ever bought a pet, but now with some of the responces I am getting just because you find out I am 16 is pretty lame.


----------



## AviculariaLover (Jun 25, 2007)

I would just like to say pleeeaaaase re-read my post. Are you going to college? Do you have a plan for how/where you're going to take care of it? There are lots of little things you need to think about. I may sound paranoid just because those are the types of things *I* didn't think about enough. I work at a pet store and I cringe selling reptiles to teenage kids, even with their parents, because most of the time they don't think that far ahead. But like I said if you think you've got things figured out then go for it! 

Good idea to go to a show, you'll likely find some better deals there.


----------



## Sequin (Jun 25, 2007)

darkpredator said:


> Since My Ferrets didn't work out (had to return them) and almost all my other pets find a way to get under my skin.


What is going to make a snake any different? A pet isn't disposable merchandise, they are a life long commitment. 



> The one Corn snake and the One ring neck snake don't really count because ... and neither of them were very exciting





> I been Thinking and I decided I want a snake that gets massive or atleast gets relatively big


You think a ball or boa are going to be anymore entertaining? I have both snakes and they are FAR from "exciting." They move MAYBE once a week, at very late hours. Generally, a healthy snake is an inactive snake. 



> So far I have seen several snakes I have my eye on, First the classic Ball Python


Ball pythons are notorious for fasting 5-6 months at a time (mine is no exception), which I *promise* will "get under your skin." Wasting a hundred dollars on rats is enough to make anyone frusterated, but by the sounds of it, you handle this frusteration by selling them. 



> So I also been looking into a Columbian Red Tailed Boa,


Do you realize how powerful an adult boa is? Do you truly understand how unpredictable a snake can be? I can tell you from experience, a PO adult boa is not childsplay. 





> I am just wondering what you all think is a good snake to have.


If you are looking for an entertaining animal, get a dog. By the sounds of it, you own animals for all the wrong reasons. Selling your pets/ returning them to the petstore when you are "tired" of them, is not being a responsible keeper. Maybe you need to reevaluate your reasons for purchasing animals.


----------



## blacktara (Jun 25, 2007)

A large boa or python is not, in my opinion, an appropriate first snake.


----------



## Potemkin (Jun 25, 2007)

blacktara said:


> A large boa or python is not, in my opinion, an appropriate first snake.


Question: I got a JCP as my first snake, did I make a mistake? I'm taking care of a crestie and a leopard gecko already, and I had a ribbon snake as a kid, so I'm not completely inexperienced. The JCP is currently 16" long and cute as a doll. It's already feeding on rats too :clap:


----------



## Philth (Jun 25, 2007)

I'll get you a red tail for 250.;P


----------



## jr47 (Jun 25, 2007)

The advise i gave had nothing to do with your age. It is the same advice i would give anyone thats starting out.


----------



## mindlessvw (Jun 25, 2007)

hey Potemkin: I keep a jungle as well and I think they re ok beginner snakes if you do your research...They don't get so massive that they cannot be controlled but mine is quite snappy!!! And they can leave a nasty bit but just make sure you do your research and you will be fine!


----------



## Arocknid (Jun 25, 2007)

First off, your inability to use English correctly is depressing especially when so many other Americans are able to speak it damn well.

Apologies for my front-offishness but you definitely don't sound responsible enough to look after a snake if...all your other animals 'get under your skin,' and you allowed a snake to escape...and gave away another snake, most snakes exhibit similar behavior unless bothered so I don't think you're going to find what you're looking for.
As for owning a JCP and not wanting something arboreal...good luck...it is of the Morelia genus which as you may know includes the GTP, I keep carpet pythons and they are all have fairly arboreal tendencies.
You make want a scrub python, these look similar but are terrestrial and a little more fossorial (obviously).

psssh.


----------



## blacktara (Jun 25, 2007)

Potemkin said:


> Question: I got a JCP as my first snake, did I make a mistake? I'm taking care of a crestie and a leopard gecko already, and I had a ribbon snake as a kid, so I'm not completely inexperienced. The JCP is currently 16" long and cute as a doll. It's already feeding on rats too :clap:


I dont know. I would think that if it's only 16" long now, then by the time it gets large, you'll have had time to get experience with it.


----------



## Potemkin (Jun 25, 2007)

mindlessvw said:


> hey Potemkin: I keep a jungle as well and I think they re ok beginner snakes if you do your research...They don't get so massive that they cannot be controlled but mine is quite snappy!!! And they can leave a nasty bit but just make sure you do your research and you will be fine!





blacktara said:


> I dont know. I would think that if it's only 16" long now, then by the time it gets large, you'll have had time to get experience with it.


Yeah, that was what I was thinking as well. I'm holding the little guy right now, he hasn't given me a threat response or anything. He's fine just chillin. Mindless, I did a _lot_ of research. Actuslly I've been researching snakes for a year before I decided to get one and I finally decided on JCPs because I knew that if I got anything else I'd have to buy one.

And the girlfriend said one snake limit so here I am


----------



## Masurai (Jun 25, 2007)

And the girlfriend said one snake limit so here I am [/QUOTE]

I say do away with her and you can have all the snakes you want... but then again a girlfriend can do thing for you that a snake could never do lol


----------



## Dark (Jun 25, 2007)

To answer all of your responses, even though I said previously I wasn't,


Here we go...

1.Yes I thought about College
2. I don't care whether or not you like how I speak
3. As for Responsibility? I only returned the Ferrets because they Destroyed my House
4. Why is a snake any different? Listen, Why did you want a snake?? is it so Odd that I want one? List reason you wanted your snake to yourself and maybe some of those apply to me. 

I want a snake because they are simple, and I am probably going to just get a copper head, or maybe a Gaboon viper, you know what Why not just get a rattle snake, or an alligator. 

I am not a moron I am just kidding about getting the hot snakes above.

5. I read all your replies, and I know what the deal is. If I get a snake and I am going to Colledge, Its just ONE snake... I will tell my parents how to feed it, they are smart they can do it.

and BTW I don't mind pissing away all my cash on Rats as long as my Snake eats it, And I am Fully Aware that Snakes go on Hunger Strikes, I have done a lot of research, This would have been added to my research because I asked you guys for help, but instead you talk to me like a little kid who just buys things for the hell of it.

6. Whomever thought I was against arboreal snakes, If you really READ what I said in my first post, I said



darkpredator said:


> And all the Arboreal snakes are completely out of the question on price.


Which means I would LOVE an Arboreal, but they are TOO expensive. To be honest I wouldn't mind having one of those Green Snakes that Curl around a bamboo Stick in the middle of a Foggy Tropical Tank, but the prices i've seen are rediculous.

7. Thread Closed


----------



## Masurai (Jun 26, 2007)

darkpredator said:


> To answer all of your responses, even though I said previously I wasn't,
> 
> 
> Here we go...
> ...


<Edited personal attack -MrI>


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jun 26, 2007)

Masurai said:


> <Edited personal attack -MrI>


Man you don't know him you can't tell him what to do  



darkpredator said:


> If I get a snake and I am going to Colledge, Its just ONE snake... I will tell my parents how to feed it, they are smart they can do it.


Have you told them yet? I'm sure they'll be thrilled to be left with one of your responsibilities.


----------



## rm90 (Jun 26, 2007)

darkpredator said:


> 3. As for Responsibility? I only returned the Ferrets because they Destroyed my House


Then I guess you don't do your research most of the time when you buy your pets. On many Ferret Care Sheets it says these animals LOVE to chew on things. Just because its a house doesn't mean they won't CHEW on it.

I have 3 chinchillas. They destroyed hundreds of dollars in my bathroom from baseboards to the wall. Uhmm, I didn't just give up on them and give them away or back to the store. I knew what I was getting in to before I bought them. I knew they love to chew. I took the chance of letting them chew on my walls, and they did. So, I went out and built a playpen for them and it put in my basement were they now play instead of "around the house"


----------



## Masurai (Jun 26, 2007)

Mushroom Spore said:


> Man you don't know him you can't tell him what to do


I'm not trying to tell him what to do, Just stating the fact that by trying to defend his self all he is doing is making his self seem more like a punk ass little kid. if he would just calm down and stop paying any attention to the people that are "attacking" him, then he would have no problems and we could moe on. maybe i should of said that in the first place, i never said i was a dumb @#$% lol.


----------



## Potemkin (Jun 26, 2007)

darkpredator said:


> 5. I read all your replies, and I know what the deal is. If I get a snake and I am going to Colledge, Its just ONE snake... I will tell my parents how to feed it, they are smart they can do it.


Why not just take it with you? I'm from Texas and I go to school in NY, but I still can take care of a snake.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jun 26, 2007)

Masurai said:


> I'm not trying to tell him what to do


It was a joke.


----------



## Masurai (Jun 26, 2007)

Mushroom Spore said:


> It was a joke.


oh ok, now that i re-read it I can see that. Sorry about that man, it's late. you go on the good guy list.


----------



## Dark (Jun 26, 2007)

Masurai said:


> <Edited personal attack -MrI>


Hey! Theres kids around, Watch your salty language!





MrDeranged said:


> [*]Absolutely NO flaming, deliberate personal attacks, or excessively antagonizing posts!  Any violations of this rule will earn either a stern warning and post deletion, or a 2-week or 1-month ban, at the moderators' discretion.  Obviously, harsher infractions will require harsher punishment, so please think twice.


Read the Rules ;P


----------



## Sequin (Jun 26, 2007)

> I only returned the Ferrets because they Destroyed my House


Ohh, they destroyed your house? Oh, okay. That changes everything. 

 

How is that an excuse? YOU made the commitment to them. Ferrets are very intelligent and quickly form emotional bonds with their owners. Mine shifts into depression if he's taken out any less the a few hours a day for playtime. He's ruined two VERY expensive couches, dug holes into them. Which is MY fault for not supervising him. The little weasel drives me crazy, but being a responsible owner, I would NEVER sell him. 

What about the other animals that "get under your skin." You already mentioned you gave your snake away because it bored you. 

Maybe people are treating you like a child because you have the maturity of one? You sell pets once the novelty of owning one wears off, and you plan on leaving YOUR responsibilty for "mom and dad" to take care of.


----------



## Mister Internet (Jun 26, 2007)

darkpredator said:


> Read the Rules ;P


Advice you would do well to heed yourself.



MrDeranged said:


> If you notice any post(s) in violation of the rules that the mods have not yet gotten to, please make use of the "Report this post to a moderator" link in the lower right corner of every post.  Vigilante justice is NOT appreciated... <img src="images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="">  Thank you, and enjoy your Arachnopets experience!


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 26, 2007)

I can't believe the way you all are treating this kid who came here asking honest questions. I have read this whole darned thread and I am apalled. None of you have gotten a pet only to realize it just wasn't right for you? Is it better to keep a pet that you are not happy with than to pass it on to someone who will love it more? I have passed on tarantulas that just weren't doing it for me, are you all going to flame me now? My sister decided she wanted ducks when she was younger, and yes she did her research, but then they became too much, so she passed them off to a petting zoo for children to enjoy, horrible of her wasn't it. Hmm, I had pigeons, they were horrible, gave them away, guinea pigs, those were my sisters, they went too. Hamsters, rats, a couple of dogs who didn't fit with our family, many, many, many fish. 

What you all are failing to realize is that a 16 year old is responisble enough to care for an animal, but may not want to keep it forever. But I'm guessing none of you were ever 16, am I right? Instead of picking apart a teenagers webspeak, why not offer the best advice you can, so that he may make an informed decision on which pet to buy. He may not keep it forever, but once he loses interest in it, and he very well may, he can pass it on to someone who will love it forever. It is a growth experience, a learning experience in life, and not something to be degraded for. Shame on many of you in this thread. I do not blame Darkpredator for getting defensive.


----------



## Potemkin (Jun 26, 2007)

Lorgakor said:


> I can't believe the way you all are treating this kid who came here asking honest questions. I have read this whole darned thread and I am apalled. None of you have gotten a pet only to realize it just wasn't right for you? Is it better to keep a pet that you are not happy with than to pass it on to someone who will love it more? I have passed on tarantulas that just weren't doing it for me, are you all going to flame me now? My sister decided she wanted ducks when she was younger, and yes she did her research, but then they became too much, so she passed them off to a petting zoo for children to enjoy, horrible of her wasn't it. Hmm, I had pigeons, they were horrible, gave them away, guinea pigs, those were my sisters, they went too. Hamsters, rats, a couple of dogs who didn't fit with our family, many, many, many fish.


I don't think the comparison to tarantulas is quite valid. Tarantulas tend to appreciate in value, particularly if they're female. If I bought a haplopelma sling and then in six months or so had to find it a caring home it would be relatively easy to do. With snakes, this isn't quite as easy to do- depending upon the species it can be impossible, especially with cheaper beginner species. Adoption places are full of king snakes, ball pythons and corn snakes that got too big or who had owners that got bored of them.

For the other animals, well, I don't think you're a horrible person or anything, but I certainly would have discouraged you from getting any of them if you knew there would be a conflict in your lifestyle. Pets aren't simply there for you, you're also there for them. Compared to dogs, hamsters, guinea pigs and even some fish, snakes have a degree of care that the uninitiate might not have researched. Where it might be easy to find a home for hamsters, gerbils, cats, dogs, etc., snakes present a difficulty becuase you need to find someone who will care about it and educate themselves on their care.



> What you all are failing to realize is that a 16 year old is responisble enough to care for an animal, but may not want to keep it forever. But I'm guessing none of you were ever 16, am I right? Instead of picking apart a teenagers webspeak, why not offer the best advice you can, so that he may make an informed decision on which pet to buy. He may not keep it forever, but once he loses interest in it, and he very well may, he can pass it on to someone who will love it forever. It is a growth experience, a learning experience in life, and not something to be degraded for. Shame on many of you in this thread. I do not blame Darkpredator for getting defensive.


There's just as much chance that once he gets bored with the snake he'll give it to a shelter who will have to put it down when no one wants to adopt the 5 ft female ball python. I was sixteen and stupid too (now I'm older and still stupid   ), but for the most part the advice here is _good_ advice. 

You don't get a pet you can't care for.

You don't get a pet you can't commit to.

If he buys a snake now, he should have it until he has his first couple kids. Snakes live a long, long time. At sixteen you shouldn't be passing on pets to your parents when things get in the way. So why not wait a year or two until he knows where he's going to be and what he'll be doing?

OP if you want a pet that you can handle that's nice, have you thought about rats? They're lower on the food chain admittedly, but they're a lot smarter, will like you a lot more and unfortunately don't live all that long (but it means that you wouldn't have to pass them onto your parents).


----------



## Sequin (Jun 26, 2007)

> What you all are failing to realize is that a 16 year old is responisble enough to care for an animal, but may not want to keep it forever.


What you fail to realize is keeping the animal for the duration of it's life is part of a pet keeper's responsibility.

Age does not exempt an individual from responsibilty. I was a responsible pet owner at 16, as are many young teenagers I know.


----------



## Dark (Jun 26, 2007)

Potemkin said:


> OP if you want a pet that you can handle that's nice, have you thought about rats? They're lower on the food chain admittedly, but they're a lot smarter, will like you a lot more and unfortunately don't live all that long (but it means that you wouldn't have to pass them onto your parents).


I had rats, Loved them to death, my bro went to the tank one day, took a smell and nearly coughed himself to death, (my bro is allergic to many things) My parents Forced me to get rid of them after a couple of months, 

Listen, I am not going to just throw it away when I get bored, and If that even did happen, I know plenty of people who wouldn't mind. I am not a little kid, and you talk as if I am not reading what your saying, I completely Understand what you are talking about. 

Btw Ty Lorgakor


----------



## rm90 (Jun 26, 2007)

Lorgakor said:


> What you all are failing to realize is that a 16 year old is responisble enough to care for an animal, but may not want to keep it forever. But I'm guessing none of you were ever 16, am I right? Instead of picking apart a teenagers webspeak, why not offer the best advice you can, so that he may make an informed decision on which pet to buy. He may not keep it forever, but once he loses interest in it, and he very well may, he can pass it on to someone who will love it forever. It is a growth experience, a learning experience in life, and not something to be degraded for. Shame on many of you in this thread. I do not blame Darkpredator for getting defensive.


I am 16 years old. I don't think you need to put all 16 year olds in a category with this person. You want to know what a growth experience is? When they know how to take care of the animals and know what they are getting into before they buy them. This is when you know its a GROWTH experience because they are being mature about it and doing their research! Not going out and buying something only to find its too "boring" or "it did this to my house" when if you did your research in the first place you wouldn't be going through bringing the animal back!

Just because hes a 16 year old doesn't mean you need to label all 16  in one category. Some 16 year olds are actually mature about things like this and do their RESEARCH before they buy an animal!



darkpredator said:


> I had rats, Loved them to death, my bro went to the tank one day, took a smell and nearly coughed himself to death, (my bro is allergic to many things) My parents Forced me to get rid of them after a couple of months,


Hmm, but you want a snake that gets large? What are you going to do? Make the snake a vegitarian? I am sure the snake will be eating rats when it becomes "massive". Can't live on mice forever. But wait -- your brother is allergic to them so you can't really bring them home..

Have you thought about this?


----------



## Dark (Jun 26, 2007)

Lol Ryan, So your telling me you buy a dog and it tears your kids arm off, you won't return it? 

Your telling me about responsibility? May I ask what you do for a living?

and for God Sake, can people stop throwing Gasoline on this Fire


oh

and about the my bro being allergic to rats and me feeding rats to my snake, you are seriously making me laugh, I had the rats four months before it took him to smell the cage, If I am feeding rats to my snake, they will only last for 10 minutes, and if the snake refuses them, I have two Options, Humanely kill the Rat and throw it in the freezer till next week, or I can just take it out, and put it in a 20 gallon tank and wait next week, It doesn't eat next week, Leave it in the freezer or Euthanize it then put it in the freezer, (No i am not going to kill it with chemicals, Yes I am aware it would hurt the snake).

*edit* yes I would feed the rat if I was keeping it in the 20 gallon tank


----------



## rm90 (Jun 26, 2007)

darkpredator said:


> Lol Ryan, So your telling me you buy a dog and it tears your kids arm off, you won't return it?
> 
> Your telling me about responsibility? May I ask what you do for a living?
> 
> and for God Sake, can people stop throwing Gasoline on this Fire


Theres a difference between following the law and not. If a dog tore my kids arm off i'd have it put to sleep. I have a job. I go to school. I pay for all my animals, and necessities. I _do_ research before I buy an animal.  And its not throwing Gasoline on the fire. I am just giving you my opinion. Its a discussion, is it not?

DEFINITION: forum
S: (n) forum (*a public meeting or assembly for open discussion*)


----------



## Dark (Jun 26, 2007)

Ryan Maguire said:


> Just because hes a 16 year old doesn't mean you need to label all 16  in one category. Some 16 year olds are actually mature about things like this and do their RESEARCH before they buy an animal!


.... Just because you throw a smiley in on your last post doesn't make what you said before help matters at all.


----------



## Potemkin (Jun 26, 2007)

darkpredator said:


> Lol Ryan, So your telling me you buy a dog and it tears your kids arm off, you won't return it?
> 
> Your telling me about responsibility? May I ask what you do for a living?
> 
> ...


:wall: 

You're being pretty immature about this dude. Don't get upset, people have legitimate concerns because you've shown some things that cause us to doubt whether or not you're going to be able to care fora snake responsibly. If you don't want our advice, you don't have to listen to it. We can't make you do anything, but my guess is you'd probably benefit from taking a deep breath and just hearing us out.

Buying a pet with the idea that you can simply get rid of it if it doesn't work out is not responsible. Period, plain and simple.

From everything you've told us, a snake is not really what you're looking for. Really think it out, think about the fact that this animal is going to live a good long time and then think about waiting a while, doing some more research and finding out where you are in two years. 

Also, here's a photo of why you don't feed snakes live prey.http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/5108/ballpythonliveprey1gr6.jpg


----------



## Dark (Jun 26, 2007)

Can you not see why I am acting the way I am? I've been labeled as an Immature kid by eight different people, before I even got to post twice, based on what? My grammar and a few bad past experiences. I am Sorry I am not as perfect as everyone else here, how foolish and Immature I am for not knowing everything and not doing everything correctly. I have been trying to end this thread right after I realized that maybe only four of you are actually here to help me, and the other thirteen or so are here to point out my errors, and try to show how I am wrong, and how they are superior to me. You know what? Congratulations! You are 20 or 30 years old and you still pick on kids, you should be ashamed, and if Ryan Maguire even dares and respond and says "well I am 16, and I knew it all"  Steam is probably going to shoot out my ears, and I am going to end up punching a hole in the computer, why act so Rash and Uncontrolled? Well I have anger problems Clearly. But Hey, If you want to feel good, why don't you try to beat someone with no legs in a race. I mean I ask a few simple questions and give you guys a brief history and I get "How Dare you ask questions!?" "How Dare you Consider buying an animal!?" I mean really, You can talk calmly and cool behind your computer, but I can see half of you probably tell kids not to curse, but the second you get cut off by another driver on the road, you say every foul thing known to man. Just take a second, and put yourself in my shoes.

If you are going to still respond to this by quoting me and saying that I am an Idiot and I spelled a word here or there wrong, Even though this is a forums and its all about discussion, I really really don't care for your opinion anymore. 

The Only thing I want in responses are what snake you recommend and why. Don't tell me I am not mature enough, I know your opinion already, I don't need you to say it over and over again, I heard you the first time. 

And for all I know when I go to that Reptile show, I will see some bug that I have to have, and buy it instead. When it comes to Insects and Invertebrates I have had my Rose Hair Tarantulas for a very very long time.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 26, 2007)

Ryan Maguire said:


> I am 16 years old. I don't think you need to put all 16 year olds in a category with this person. You want to know what a growth experience is? When they know how to take care of the animals and know what they are getting into before they buy them. This is when you know its a GROWTH experience because they are being mature about it and doing their research! Not going out and buying something only to find its too "boring" or "it did this to my house" when if you did your research in the first place you wouldn't be going through bringing the animal back!
> 
> Just because hes a 16 year old doesn't mean you need to label all 16  in one category. Some 16 year olds are actually mature about things like this and do their RESEARCH before they buy an animal!


Doing research on an animal before you buy it does not mean that it will turn out to be the right animal for you. It happens, you get an animal, even a dog, and it just doesn't fit you. As my example with my sister's ducks, she researched them, and really enjoyed them for a while, but research didn't prepare her for actually having them. Obviously getting rid of an animal because you are bored with it does not fall into what I was trying to say, and I certainly did not mean to lump all 16 year olds into one category. And I never said a thing about 16 year olds not researching before they buy. I was younger than 16 when I got my iguana, and I certainly researched the topic before the purchase. All animals we've ever had were accompanied by many books on the subject. If you think about it, Darkpredator came here asking questions as part of his research. That sounds fairly responsible to me, researching before he buys.

And Potemkin, the use of tarantulas as an example was quite valid, it had nothing to do with their monetary value, but as their worth as a pet. Sure it may be harder to re-home a snake, but it is not impossible. 

Perhaps with some advice, he may be able to find the snake that is right for him, and will keep that one forever, if he doesn't keep it forever however, it is certainly not the end of the world.  Besides, he never said he planned on getting rid of it anyway.


----------



## Potemkin (Jun 26, 2007)

darkpredator said:


> Can you not see why I am acting the way I am? I've been labeled as an Immature kid by eight different people, before I even got to post twice, based on what? My grammar and a few bad past experiences. I am Sorry I am not as perfect as everyone else here, how foolish and Immature I am for not knowing everything and not doing everything correctly. I have been trying to end this thread right after I realized that maybe only four of you are actually here to help me, and the other thirteen or so are here to point out my errors, and try to show how I am wrong, and how they are superior to me.


You're being labeled an immature kid because you're acting like one. Come on, what would you tell someone who said "Yeah, I'm buying a new pet, I've had a lot of them already, but they never wind up working out. If this one doesn't, I'll just give it away. Also, I'm going to college in 1/10th of the pet's life and I'm planning on giving it to my parents." Get rid of that persecution complex! The reason people are being hard on you is you're making the same mistake again.



> You know what? Congratulations! You are 20 or 30 years old and you still pick on kids, you should be ashamed, and if Ryan Maguire even dares and respond and says "well I am 16, and I knew it all"  Steam is probably going to shoot out my ears, and I am going to end up pounching a hole in the computer, why act so Rash and Uncontrolled? Well I have anger problems Clearly. But Hey, If you want to feel good, why don't you try to beat someone with no legs in a race. I mean I ask a few simple questions and give you guys a brief history and I get "How Dare you ask questions!?" "How Dare you Consider buying an animal!?" I mean really, You can talk calmly and cool behind your computer, but I can see half of you probably tell kids not to curse, but the second you get cut off by another driver on the road, you say every foul thing known to man. Just take a second, and put yourself in my shoes.


It's the internet. Why are you getting so upset about words on a screen? Chill dude. You're being unreasonable and saying "I WANT A SNAKE NOW NOW NOW." I'm 22 man, I still curse a storm, but the difference is these folks are trying to help you, not cutting you off in the fast lane and slowing down to a crawl. So far you've told us about getting rid of two ferrets, two snakes and a few rats. There's two common variables in this equation: you and your situation. If neither have really changed, and you've shown us no reason to believe that they have, why would we tell you that it's a good idea to introduce another animal to that?



> The Only thing I want in responses are what snake you recommend and why. Don't tell me I am not mature enough, I know your opinion already, I don't need you to say it over and over again, I heard you the first time.
> 
> And for all I know when I go to that Reptile show, I will see some bug that I have to have, and buy it instead. When it comes to Insects and Invertebrates I have had my Rose Hair Tarantulas for a very very long time.


You don't get to specify what type of advice we give you, particularly if you predicate your post by saying "I've had two snakes, but I gave them away because they bored me." Also, buying pets impulsively, even tarantulas, is a bad idea.. And they're not insects! 

Edit:


Lorgakor said:


> And Potemkin, the use of tarantulas as an example was quite valid, it had nothing to do with their monetary value, but as their worth as a pet. Sure it may be harder to re-home a snake, but it is not impossible.


That's true. Still, finding a home for a large snake is very, very, very hard to do.



> Perhaps with some advice, he may be able to find the snake that is right for him, and will keep that one forever, if he doesn't keep it forever however, it is certainly not the end of the world.  Besides, he never said he planned on getting rid of it anyway.


He did say he planned on dumping the snake on his parents, which is what I think most of us are taking issue with. Not the idea that sometimes things come up and you can't take care of an animal, but purchasing a snake already knowing that he's going to have to give it to someone else for four years or so.


----------



## Dark (Jun 26, 2007)

lol, I was not seriously going to dump the snake on my parents, 

Heres a picture of me holding a Gaboon Viper for Kicks

http://gallery.pethobbyist.com/data/35704mengabby.jpg


Potemkin don't put words in my mouth

oh yea and I never said when I am getting the snake


----------



## Potemkin (Jun 26, 2007)

darkpredator said:


> lol, I was not seriously going to dump the snake on my parents,
> 
> Heres a picture of me holding a Gaboon Viper for Kicks
> 
> ...



5. I read all your replies, and I know what the deal is. If I get a snake and I am going to Colledge, Its just ONE snake... I will tell my parents how to feed it, they are smart they can do it.

 sorry if I misunderstood you, but that's what it sounded like.


----------



## Dark (Jun 26, 2007)

Apology Excepted


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 26, 2007)

Many, many people leave their pets behind when they go off to college. _If _his parents like snakes, and are willing to look after it for him while he is away, then it is no different than leaving your dog behind. Of course I don't know his parents so that is just guessing. But honestly, since you don't know his parents either, that shouldn't be part of your argument. 

But, if his parents aren't snake people, and aren't willing to look after a snake but are forced into it, that is a different story. But none of us know that story except Darkpredator.


----------



## ZooRex (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow, am I surprised this thread still exists (of course now I'm prolonging its life). Anyway this has been an informal experience for all posters. We have now seen the personalities of all who have been involved, those who want to help, those who want to judge, those who want to volley everything right back... I think the biggest problems are one: Members who judge people way too much and offer no help. And two: a large amount of poor communication. In my opinon, if you are asking a question online and just want a viable answer, keep it simple. Don't go into all the mishaps you've had, or say things like "I want something massive." These things will only lead others to believe that you are an ignorant and irresponsible keeper (not saying you are). People will think this and get worried for our hobby is littered with such keepers who mistreat their animals and then get rid of them. Because of this shelters are filled with unwanted exotics, which get the Powers That Be thinking of harder and stricter regulations and restrictions on the exotic pet trade, which no body here wants. ~ Rex


----------



## ctsoth (Jul 11, 2007)

I know this is an old thread, forgive me.

I just read through all five pages and I feel that I must reply.

I think a lot of people said the things they did in this thread because they are concerned with the future of your pet.  Some were a bit to harsh, I know, but if you had approached said comments and posts intellectually rather than emotionally I think the general outcome of this thread would have been much more positive.

As for the snake, I hope you find something you like.  I have personally never owned a snake but I am planning on going to "Leaping Lizards" tomorrow to check out and handle some king snakes to see if they are right for me.  I think a smaller species would be a good starting point, as you could learn about general behavior and defensive mechanisms before you get something big enough to kill you.

I wish best of luck to you!

Chris


----------



## Dark (Jul 11, 2007)

:wall: :wall: 

... I would have liked it better if the thread died the first time, but Thanks I guess.... 


As for getting a snake, If i do ever get one, or have one, I will never announce it here


----------



## Philth (Jul 11, 2007)

darkpredator said:


> :wall: :wall:
> 
> ... I would have liked it better if the thread died the first time, but Thanks I guess....
> 
> ...




But I will, haha


----------

